# How to use Vizio soundbar w 21.0 Pro remote



## jatork (Feb 13, 2010)

Have a Vizio SoundBar (VSB200) I'd like to control with my 21.0 Pro remote on my 222 HD receiver. Can't find any relevant codes for the remote. All I need is for the volume and mute controls to work.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It's almost certain that those codes aren't built-in, so you'll have to use the learning functionality to program in those buttons from your existing Vizio remote.


----------



## jatork (Feb 13, 2010)

BattleZone said:


> It's almost certain that those codes aren't built-in, so you'll have to use the learning functionality to program in those buttons from your existing Vizio remote.


Thanx for the quick answer. Is there a URL where I can see the process you suggest?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=190930&highlight=remote+21.0+learning

This link has the steps


----------

